
GNU Emacs(Updated Page Design) – GNU Project - Immortalin
https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
======
txutxu
This seems to use the 50% of my pixels for content.

I think there is to much horizontal margin in wide screen's.

Ctrl + + to the rescue...

Now is better. Well, images look bad now.

